# Canine VacciCheck--Titers



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Biogal Announces the Launch of the Canine VacciCheck in the USA *1/5/11 PRNewswire http://www.sys-con.com/node/1665681 
 
_"We at Biogal see this as an ideal opportunity to present to our customers a product that can assist in reducing over vaccination and subsequent potential adverse reactions for dogs" said Amos Gershony, Biogal's General Manager.__

The Canine VacciCheck kit is intended to be used as a diagnostic tool to evaluate the antibody response to the core vaccination or infection by Infectious Canine Hepatitis, Canine Parvovirus and Distemper Virus._


----------

